# Ponce Inlet - Beach Side Surf?



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Considering fishing there Sat morning 9/29 at Sunrise. Anyone know any good spots or interested in coming along? Kelias Dad and family may also come.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Ponce*

I'd like to but going away that morning. I live in South Daytona...would like to try that spot sometime. I never fish off the surf over there..always in the jetty.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

North Side of the Inlet - any parking and beach access along any of these roads:

S. Penisula Dr - looks like at the end there is parking (is it private property?)

Robert Merrill Pkwy - I see walkover's but also houses (is it all private)?

S. Atlantic Ave?

Thanks for the help - pretty sure that's where I'd like to go Sat. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Spot*



BigEdD said:


> Considering fishing there Sat morning 9/29 at Sunrise. Anyone know any good spots or interested in coming along? Kelias Dad and family may also come.


If you have any Kids or can Borrow some the Kids tournament is tomorrow at the Coast Guard Station Ponce Inlet.

3rd Annual Coast Guard Station Ponce Inlet
Kids Fishing Tournament 

Date: Saturday September 29, 2007 (weather permitting)
Time: 1000 –1400
Registration Fee: Free
Age groups: (3-5) (6-8) (9-11) (12-14)
CONTEST RULES 
Each registrant must be accompanied by an adult 18 years of age or older.
Each registrant must provide their own fishing pole, bucket for fish, bait and tackle.
Each registrant must use only one rod and reel.
Some tackle and bait will be available until supply is exhausted.
Registrant may be assisted with rigging, baiting hook, and casting only. Fish must be hooked and landed by registrant only.
Winners in each age group will be determined by the longest and most fish. Any species of fish will count and length will be recorded overall. All fish will be measured, recorded and returned to the water alive. 
All fishing must be conducted from the seawall or along the beach.
Tournament registration begins at 0930, no lines in the water before 1000, or after 1345.
Have Fun!
Register early by calling Coast Guard Station Ponce Inlet @ (386) 428-9085



BM1 Anthony G. Reynolds
Operations Petty Officer/Law Enforcement Petty Officer
U.S. Coast Guard Station Ponce Inlet
(386) 428-9085 (w) 
(386) 690-5836 (c)
I'd Rather Die While I'm Living Than Live While I'm Dead~ Jimmy Buffett 
-----Original Message-----
Sent: Thursday, September 06, 2007 2:39 PM
To: Reynolds, Anthony BM1
Subject: Fishing Flyer


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

No Boats, unfortunately no one in that age group yet. Appreciate it though. Still looking. I haven't had a Super Big Gulp and Big Bite in a while so gotta get down to Dayton and get one on my way.



Jigmaster said:


> If you have any Kids or can Borrow some the Kids tournament is tomorrow at the Coast Guard Station Ponce Inlet.
> 
> 3rd Annual Coast Guard Station Ponce Inlet
> Kids Fishing Tournament
> ...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Also a good bait shop if you know one. Primarily, frozen mullet, fresh shrimp and sandfleas if possible. Thanks again!:fishing:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Sunrise is too early to fish  unless you are up from the night before


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

No such thing as too early for fishing!!! Big EdD, we will be there!!! Trying to figure out where to get bait at.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*bait*

fishing shack is open at 5:00am on AIA
ponce has beach parking
also good spot is ocean view ave.
it has a flat ramp to the beach (no stairs for carts)
also winter heaven park is a good spot

2 weeks ago i waz catching finger mullet 
in the surf and fishing with them

around 4 am is low tide and high going to almost 6 feet
the highest this part of the year


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Jurdan. I see the fishing shack - 3514 S. Atlantic Ave 421East off I-95 (Dunlawton Ave). So far, not finding the other two locations you mentioned what's a cross st? Or is it north or south of the fishing shack. Where's a good place as close to the inlet as we can get?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I THINK the Fishing Shack IS the closest one...That where we go when we go to Sunglow pier...Which by the way would be worth hitting...Black Drum should be biting up near the pier house in the shallows. Try fishing on the bottom with fresh/frozen peeled shrimp,and pitch your baits back under the pier. set up just behind where the waves are breaking.


----------



## shark21 (Aug 21, 2007)

Bait Shack is located on A1A in Daytona Beach Shores. Easy to find in a Plaza.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Bait Shack is located under the East side of the Dunlawton bridge right next to DJ's Deck. For live bait they normally stock Fiddlers, Live Shrimp, and Sailor's Choice - Pinfish. 

If getting live shrimp, I would get it from Bait Shack or Howards as opposed to Fishin' Shack. Don't get me wrong, I like the Fishin' Shack, but their shrimp don't seem to stay alive as long as the other 2 vendors.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Keila's Daddy said:


> No such thing as too early for fishing!!!


I guess I'll have to respectfully disagree. Fishing around Ponce is more dependent on Tide than Time.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Kd*

I was going to bring my daughter...but it looks like she's definitely got motion sickness. Gotta take her to the doctor next week and see what the deal is. I don't know anything about Sunglow pier. Don't know if it is as child proof as Jax. I'll let you make the call - Surf or Pier. I'll send you a PM with my cell #.

Anyone - What time does Sunglow open? I am thinking Sunglow may be the best bet then scope out other Surf spots afterwards.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Actually, I am just excited to get back out and try again. My daughter was running a high fever all last weekend due to a tooth coming in, so we only got a few hours on the Jax Beach pier on Sunday night. Anyone have any good tips for reds down at the inlet? I have never been down there and have yet to get a bull red.......


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I just searched online and the pier looks safe. If you want to hit the surf though, don't let us hold you up. We can hit either or both. Hope your daughter starts feeling better!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Will be*

at Sunglow pier about 6:45am. Hawaiian Shirt, Red Cabela's fishin' bag and Blue igloo Ice Cube.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Thanks*

Kodiak - we're gonna get our bait from the Bait Shack. Looks like I take a right and come back around under the bridge then hang a left when I get to the N side of dunlawton.



KodiakZach said:


> Bait Shack is located under the East side of the Dunlawton bridge right next to DJ's Deck. For live bait they normally stock Fiddlers, Live Shrimp, and Sailor's Choice - Pinfish.
> 
> If getting live shrimp, I would get it from Bait Shack or Howards as opposed to Fishin' Shack. Don't get me wrong, I like the Fishin' Shack, but their shrimp don't seem to stay alive as long as the other 2 vendors.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Caught 5 reds, 2 black drum and a whiting this evening at Sunglow... Incoming higher tide on dead stinky frozen shrimp. Report and pics to follow at some pt. This weekend. Got 3 dozen Select shrimp from Bait Shack. Gettin ready 2 hit up the river now. 

If u go 2 Sunglow ask for Luke and tell him. KodiakZach sent you.


----------

